# 28 or 29.5



## dtownmudslinger420 (Mar 7, 2011)

wantin to buy some 28x10x12 or 29.5x10x12 for my rancher 420 wanted to see if anybody close to south carolina had some forsale or wheres the cheapest place to get them from and whats the best tire to go with for trail/mud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you want to know the best tire just read thru the "best all around tire" thread. And might not hurt to read thru the VS. Thread stickied up top too. As for the rest, maybe someone will chime in. IMO 29s are gonna be too much for a 420 w/o major mods.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11549

There's also that thread, asking pretty much the same question.....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

kid down the road put 29.5x10x12 laws on his 420, looks good going down the road , but it falls on its face when off road,


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

27" laws man.Best bet for you.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

29.5s will work on a 420, if it is sra with a gear reduction.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> 29.5s will work on a 420, if it is sra with a gear reduction.


 :agreed:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

but as stated above, without a GR, it will fall on its face with 29.5s and it wont be able to get out of its own way.


----------

